# "Low Tire Pressure" and "Pass Airbag OFF" Problems



## pr0lab (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello,

I just pick up a 2007 Sentra from private hands.
drove it for a day, had no problems.

1. The next day, the "Low Tire Pressure" light went blinking for 60 seconds and then illuminates. The guy who sold me the car got new set of front tires.
After checking that the pressure is right, I went to the same shop to reset the light. As they claimed they RE-calibrated the light, drove it for 5 miles and same thing happened again.

What could be to problem, the guy claims that the light wasn't on prior to the installation of the new tires?

2. Today I notices also that the "PASS AIRBAG" of on OFF position, and while driving the OFF light comes and goes. It does not blink it feels like it's sporadicly appears. 

3. Also, my alarm goes off sporadicly too, I cannot attribute it to anything specific but it just does. Why ideas there?


I am pretty frustrated already, especially given I just got the car.
I would appreciate any help/advice so I can go and handle it as soon as possible.


Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sounds like there might be electrical issues with the car. Did you run a carfax?

what exactly is the tire pressure in each tire?


----------

